# Suggestions on Where to buy screws



## cajunworkshop (Sep 4, 2015)

I build cabinets and do woodworking since I retired I hate purchasing screws from Home Depot or Lowe's 
I feel they charge to much. The little research I found is I can find the screws I need cheaper but when you throw in shipping they are not a better deal. Does anyone know of a better alternative for purchasing screws online that even with delivery is cheaper? The screws are common sizes lie #6,#8 with different lengths.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Don't know. I don't think screws or nails are very cheap anywhere.

I used to order all my screws from McFeeleys.

Lately just been using GRX or Spax.

One of my HUGE pet peeves is too many different bits. An advantage of ordering from McFeeleys is you can pretty much do square drive exclusively. I don't like the star drives.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a bolt supply store (Vancouver Bolt) in town - best prices always. See if you have one nearby - or maybe a local hardware store. Example: Home Depot had a box of 100 1/4 inch washers for $10. Vancouver Bolt was $2.


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought the huge kit from McFeely's that comes with about every size plus several screwdrivers and driver bits. It's nice to never have to worry about having the right size/length of screw now. I know some sizes I won't use much, but the cost is really not too bad.


----------



## Jon_H (Jun 21, 2016)

McFeeley's. I don't know if they're significantly cheaper than anyone else, but the the prices seem fair, the quality is high, the web site easy to use, and delivery is speedy.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can try dealers that sell to industry.

Louis and Company and Hafele are two I've
mail ordered from.

Larger cities have cabinet supply stores that
sell to the industry. One I used to go to sold
screws out of bins by weight.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Too bad old Henry Ford got mad at us Canucks, ya could of had the best system of all, the "Robertson" Cheap and very effective! (Just watch out for the ones that come from overseas)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://greenville.craigslist.org/mat/d/self-taping-screws/6505315106.html

https://greenville.craigslist.org/tls/d/nail-screw-lot-huge/6517011956.html

http://spax.us/en/cabinet-screws.html#.WqGkvmaZNww

https://www.grkfasteners.com

Good luck now

http://festoolownersgroup.com/classifieds/grk-trim-head-screws/msg444106/?topicseen#msg444106

^ Sells a lot every now and then.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Try Fastenal or Mcfeelys. Get them now before prices go up due to the proposed tariffs.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to use Fastap, and still try to, but my local source closed shop after 111 years (a very good lumber yard and exotic wood source too)!
Not totally treaded, easy to drive even manually!


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

We have a big local company here Copperstate bolt and nut, they have just about anything in the way of fastening on hand. and best part is, owned by a local fella.

and i'm not a fan of the star screws either.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Fastenal, Tacoma Screw.


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

Try checking local places that advertise themselves as "bolt and hardware" stores. Many of them have been expanding their inventory to include screws and nails because their suppliers are pushing them.


> Fastenal, Tacoma Screw.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Fastenal is dead in many parts of the southeast. I know my local branches don't keep anything in stock and if you want to buy anything, you better be ordering a thousand or more and willing to wait 2 weeks for delivery. Heard of similar service elsewhere in the area.

I have no idea how they're keeping the doors open because even contractors are tired of dealing with them.

But a quick google shows 3 Fastenal stores in Greenville, so they can't be doing too bad there.


----------



## cajunworkshop (Sep 4, 2015)

Called the local Fastenal and hey have the cabinet hinge screws I was looking for for about 1/2 as the local Lowes and HD. thanks for tip heading over later today to pick up several sizes that I have confirmed they have.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Bolt depot, another source, has almost anything with threads!


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

> Try Fastenal or Mcfeelys. Get them now before prices go up due to the proposed tariffs.
> 
> - eflanders


Unlikely, unless the tariffs are also going to be applied to finished goods. Most of McFeely's screws are coming from overseas now. Don't know about Fastenal.


----------

